# Let's Talk Technique



## Old Kenpo Warrior (May 19, 2022)

Old Kenpo Warrior here
                              I wanted to talk about the 18 family of techniques, and the power cell in each technique. I hear over and over again that non-Kenpo folk think that all Kenpo techniques are choreographed and therefore they couldn't work against the unpredictable nature of a street fight. I've taught Kenpo since 1968 and have used it on the street. It Works! I'd like to hear from another Kenpoist about how he/she practices their techniques, how they maintain their speed, and practice using the Power Cell. Ed Parker used the term, Power cell, and I've found it very useful in teaching over the years.


----------



## Darren (Aug 7, 2022)

Was in kenpo 27 years ago for 4years, got back in it one year today, never ever heard of power cell. As far as practicing technique’s and forms I start slow, when I get comfortable with a technique and know it’s movement then it 100% full speed and power always practice the forms slow!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 18, 2022)

I practice slow 1st when im beginning a new form and technique once i learn it and memorize it its pretty easy and i do it with speed too


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2022)

@Old Kenpo Warrior, I'm not familiar with the term "power cell". Help me out, brother.


----------

